# moldy corn



## verkagj (Nov 8, 2012)

Is it OK to feed moldy corn to chickens? I wouldn't but have a neighbor that is doing it. I need to know what issues, diseases or ailments can be the result of moldy corn. That is all they are feed except for free ranging. The chickens are for egg and meat production.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 8, 2012)

Read your post and looked it up online...some sites say moldy corn is dangerous to feed chickens...some sites say that it is safe depending on what kind of mold...white mold can be rinsed off before feeding the corn...black mold should be thrown out...so...guess there is no fast and hard rule, and I'm not an expert on mold/fungus types.  Around here nothing moldy is fed to anything.


----------



## verkagj (Nov 8, 2012)

This would be black mold. Local grown corn picked when wet and bagged before it had a chance to dry.


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 8, 2012)

Why chance it? I feed over ripe produce to the chickens but I don't feed moldy anything


----------



## verkagj (Nov 8, 2012)

I wouldn't either but the neighbor is extremely penny pinching. He'll keep on feeding it unless someone gives him proof not to. They eat these chickens and also sell them. He has no Internet access so I told his wife I would find out from other chicken owners.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 8, 2012)

http://ps.fass.org/content/10/5/236.abstract
http://www.aces.edu/dept/grain/ANR-767.php
http://www.extension.iastate.edu/Publications/PM1800.pdf

Here ya go....the answer is no, he should not use it unless he is willing to risk death and disease.


----------



## verkagj (Nov 8, 2012)

thanks so much. I'll print and pass along the info. I'm amazed that the family hasn't been poisoned yet. They don't have refrigeration so they re-boil sheep or chicken meat every day thinking that it will keep from spoiling. Gross!!


----------



## Harbisgirl (Nov 8, 2012)

Are you kidding me? UGH.


----------

